# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Vịt quay Bắc Kinh - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Xuất Xứ*

*Vịt quay Bắc Kinh* (giản thể: 北京烤鸭, phồn thể: 北京烤鴨; bính âm: Běijīng kǎo yā) là một món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng từ Đông Bắc Trung Quốc, đặc biệt là ở Bắc Kinh. Đặc trưng của món vịt quay là da vịt mỏng, gịn, màu vàng sậm. Nhiều nhà hàng phục vụ món da và món thịt riêng. Vịt Bắc Kinh to, béo sau khi được quay trong ḷ lửa lớn được nhà hàng lạng lấy thịt và da phục vụ cho khách, riêng phần xương c̣n lại được hầm để nấu món súp. Lai lịch món này có lẽ từ thời nhà Nguyên (1206-1368). Đến đầu thế kỷ 15, món này đă nổi tiếng được các vua chúa nhà Minh ưa thích. Vịt quay Bắc Kinh, cùng với môn Kinh Kịch được người Bắc Kinh tự hào làm thương hiệu riêng khi đề cập đến văn hóa thủ đô Bắc Kinh cho người nước ngoài.

Bắc Kinh nổi tiếng với những danh lam thắng cảnh, những giá trị văn hóa lịch sử lâu đời. Bên cạnh đó, Bắc Kinh c̣n có rất nhiều những món ăn ngon đặc trưng cho nền ẩm thực tinh túy Trung Hoa.

Món ăn của người Bắc Kinh là sự kết hợp giữa món Quảng Đông với món ăn của các hoàng đế xưa. Các món này có rất nhiều thịt và cách nấu phổ biến là chiên, quay, luộc và hầm.

Hai món ăn phổ biến nhất Bắc Kinh là vịt quay và lẩu cừu. 

*Vịt quay Bắc Kinh*

Món ăn nổi tiếng này được coi là món “đệ nhất thiên hạ”. Vịt quay Bắc Kinh có từ thời nhà Minh, tức khoảng 600 năm trước đây. Khi ấy, nó chỉ có mặt trong các bữa ăn hoàng gia.

Sau cuộc cách mạng Tân Hợi năm 1911, nhà Thanh sụp đổ. Các đầu bếp của Tử Cấm Thành đă rời khỏi cung điện, sau đó họ mở nhiều nhà hàng quanh Bắc Kinh và bán món vịt quay. Món ăn cung đ́nh này dần trở thành quen thuộc với người dân nơi đây.



Món vịt quay chế biến đúng cách phải có độ gịn. Trước khi quay, vịt được trộn với đường, x́ dầu để sau khi quay xong, vịt có lớp da gịn, màu vàng ruộm, thịt mềm.

Vịt quay được dùng kèm với hành, tỏi tây, dưa leo, củ cải kẹp trong bánh bột ḿ. Một số nhà hàng c̣n phục vụ riêng từng bộ phận của món vịt quay như chân, cổ, gan…

*Lẩu cừu*

Một món ăn đặc trưng khác của người Bắc Kinh là lẩu cừu, thường được dùng trong những ngày đông lạnh giá. Trong lễ hội chào đón năm mới, món ăn này có mặt tại hầu hết các gia đ́nh Bắc Kinh.

Cách nấu lẩu cừu rất đơn giản: Thịt cừu được cắt thành những miếng nhỏ, sau đó cho vào  nồi nấu. Món này ăn chung với đồ hải sản, rau, đặc biệt là luôn có nước sốt đậu đi kèm

_Nguồn: dulich-trungquoc_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## trinhyenchi

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá, mình thích nhất là món vịt quay, ở Hồ Chí Minh, vịt quay Bắc Kinh trên đường Bùi Hữu Nghĩa Q5 là nổi tiếng nhất, khu này toàn người Hoa sinh sống, mà không biết mùi vị giữa 2 nơi khác biệt thế nào nhỉ !

----------


## hoaban

Ui mình rất thích ăn món vịt quay, ở Hà Nội mình thưởng đi ăn món này ở quán Vịt 29. Hương vị vịt quay của họ rất ngon và hấp dẫn. Nói thôi mà thấy thèm rồi.

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Trông mỡ màng ngon nhỉ. Không biết chụp ảnh vậy ngoài đời ra sao

----------


## dung89

Vịt Trung Quốc à hehe

----------

